# American made subwoofers (build in USA vs made in USA)



## geforce789 (Jul 6, 2014)

I've been doing some research on some of the upper midrange brands and I have a question regarding the USA label (build in the USA vs made in the USA) and questions regarding which use USA softparts (voice coils, spiders, and cone). 

I'm basically trying to find out which subs are just imported part that are glued in the USA vs subs that have some parts build in house

JL audio: the w6 and w7 claim to be built in the USA. They say there assembled in Florida but don't say which parts are from the USA (if any).

FI audio and Ascendant audio: Share a build house in Neveda (was told both companies are owned by a guy named Scott). I know for a fact that the motor is done in house but not sure on voice coils and spiders (they both have the label built in USA). 

Sound solution audio: I think there the same as above (motor done in house, other parts imported). 

Sundown audio: The x series and above and assembled in Calfornia. Not sure if the voice coil/spiders is assembled there as well (they can take a beating so i'm wondering if any part is done with US parts).

Digital Design: Carry the tag "made in USA" for the main series subwoofers. Claim everything is done in house (including basket) but i keep hearing rumors of them selling out and doing some of the things imported on there main line of woofers


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

Add Acoustic Elegance, Eminence, and Dayton Audio.

The only domestic producer of voice coils is precision econowind. Their coils are used in some more expensive high-power subs.

I think it's doubtful there is any sub on the market that doesn't import at least some part.


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

MMATS - Procast, Monster, Dreadnaut and Juggernaut subs


----------



## HiloDB1 (Feb 25, 2011)

If they use a basket that is common/standard its probably from over seas.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HiloDB1 said:


> If they use a basket that is common/standard its probably from over seas.


You can bet on this.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

DD gets motors and baskets from overseas. I don't think they ever said they built them. 
The soft parts are made here and they do some cones in house

Sundown in North Carolina and only some X and Z woofers are there.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

All of the ferrite is imported. A lot of soft parts are imported. Coils are mostly all wound at Precision but there are some imported voice coils. Loudspeaker Components a.k.a Nuway and I believe Eminence produce their own soft parts on home soil. Unless it's custom tooled, most baskets come from China. Even the Sinfoni subwoofers use the open tooled Chinese baskets.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

DD's new custom DD only baskets are still imported.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Dayton is not made in the US.

The Image Dynamic IDQs and Maxes were/are(?) made in Cali.

But softparts and steel...you can pretty much bet they are imported. Precision Econowind is a subsidiary of Po Yun.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The first gen JBL WGTi subs were made in the US. The MkIIs went to China.


----------

